# Top 10 Lizards



## repalex (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi guys,
What is your top 10 favorite lizards of Australia???


----------



## cheekabee (Feb 25, 2013)

So hard to pick ten but just at the top of my head 
Common scaly foot 
Hooded scaly foot 
Stripped legless lizard 
Plain delma 
Burton's legless lizard 
Thorny devil 
Perentie 
Rough knob-tailed gecko 
Kimberly rock monitor 
Pygmy blue tongue
Emerald tree monitor
Australia have so many awesome lizards I could go on an on 
And I've only found one of these reptiles 



Stripped legless lizard(Delma Impar) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Stripped legless lizard(Delma Impar) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Stripped legless lizard(Delma Impar) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## NATHAN93 (Feb 25, 2013)

Can not pick ten haha
All of them in there own way I guess.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 25, 2013)

what id love to see the most are

nangurs
bronzebacks
perenties
kimberely and pilbara rock monitors
l.kintorei
l.striata
amyae
vertebralis!
jeanae
yakkas
clayi
boydi
scirtetis
cygnitos
pygmy blueys
leuraensis
orraya
uvidicolus
.....
just to name a few haha!


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 25, 2013)

A tough call but fun question. my favourites are in no particular order.
Bearded dragon/pygmy bearded dragon
Frilled-necked lizard
Netted dragon
Lace monitor 
Perentie
Mertins water monitor
Giant cave gecko
Marbled gecko
Thorny devil
Pink tongued skinks


----------



## Mitella (Feb 25, 2013)

hosmer's 
burtons 
northern velvet
V.tristis orientalis 
V.storri
delma tincta
northern leaf tail
Nobbi Nobbi
ctenotus robustus
and
diplodactylus


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay, a little bit tough but thankfully my fav lizards are mostly monitors and geckos 

1- Lace monitor
2- Perentie
3- Sand monitor 
4- Pilbara rock monitor
5- Kimberely rock monitor
6- Mangrove monitor (blue phase)
7- Black headed monitor (only certain colour forms)
8- Heath monitor (again only certain pattern/colour forms)
9- Golden tail gecko
10- Northern spiny tail gecko (aswell as the rest of the spiny tail geckos)

That about sums it up


----------



## sharky (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't make me choose..... I love them all!!!

I like people's lists so far though


----------



## eipper (Feb 25, 2013)

I have all bar 14 of sp listed above....just frustrating you there Richo....mind you I will add my present top ten of what I want to find

Nangura
kabikabi
keithhornei
Pseudothedactlyus australis
Delma mitella
Orraya
praealtus
victorian mutliscutata bos
Cyclodomorphus maximus
Eugongylus rufescens


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Here are a few of my favourites that I kept as a kid. I still have a strong sentimental attachment…

Alpine Blotched Bluetongue
Granite Belt or Coastal Sandstone form of Cunningham Skink
Eastern Water Skink
Coppertail Skink 
Bluish form of Gippsland Water Dragon
Lesueur’s Gecko

This original list contained 20 animals and I thought I had done well to restrict it to that. In cutting it back by half I am by no means sure I got it right. There are just so many amazing and highly desirable lizards out there…

Crytodactylus tuberculatus
Oedura gracilis
Pseudothecadactylus cavaticus
Strophurus jeanae
Pygopus nigriceps
Liopholis kintorei
Ctenophorus butleri
Ctenophorus vadnappa
Varanus pilbarensis
Varanus glauerti

Blue


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 26, 2013)

> Stripped legless lizard


What was it stripped of?


_In order. 
Nephrurus vertebralis.
Nephrurus vertebralis.
Nephrurus vertebralis.
Nephrurus asper
Nephrurus sheai 
Nephrurus amyae
Nephrurus vertebralis
Nephrurus deleani
Nephrurus vertebralis
Nephrurus levis._


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 26, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> what id love to see the most are
> vertebralis!!



Hehehe.


----------



## Chicken (Feb 26, 2013)

Mahony you gimp!

My top 10 - 

Asain house gecko
Garden skink
Eastern blue tounge
Snail
Nephrurus Clancy
Asain house gecko
Marbled Gecko
Snail
Furcifer Pardalis
Helix Aspersa


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 26, 2013)

Shingleback must be on anyones list I reckon


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 26, 2013)

riotgirlckb said:


> Shingleback must be on anyones list I reckon



no not at all, id rather find myself in hospital


hahaha chicken!, how did i forget nephrurus clancy!!!!


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 26, 2013)

So GeckPhotographer I can assume it's safe to say you like vertebralis then?

In no particular order...
N. deleani
N. laevissimus
N. levis
N. stellatus
P. australis
S. elderi
Various other spinifex/striped geckos
Rhynchoedura sp.
eremius
pilbarensis
scalaris
pellewensis
tristis

Don't even get me started on locale specific animals...


----------



## Chicken (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah in all seriousness now - in no order

Neph. Asper | Amyae
Perentie
V. Glauerti and Panoptes
Stroph. Elderi
Boydii
Eastern Scalyfoots
Centralian blue tounge
Hypo albino dwarf double headed patternless levis.
Chameleon Gecko
Garden skink - Just for you Nick <3


----------



## cheekabee (Feb 26, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> What was it stripped of?
> 
> 
> _In order.
> ...


Ahh crap, just realised that. I'll have to change that


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 26, 2013)

Thorny Devil
Frilled Neck
Perentie
Lace Monitor
Central bearded Dragon
Eastern bearded Dragon
Eastern Blue Tongue
Ackies
Spencers
Any Nephrurus species

Just a few of my favourite Aussie Lizards.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome line up you've all presented... Mine are as follows:
-Central Bearded Dragon
-Frill Neck
-Eastern Water Dragon
-Boyds Forest Dragon...


----------



## Stickman (Mar 1, 2013)

This is in no order 

Fat tailed gecko
Rough scaled python
Central bearded dragon
Rough knob tailed gecko (amyae)
Pig nosed turtle
Burton's legless lizard
Spiny tailed monitor
Sandswimmers
emerald monitor
whip snake/ death adder


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 1, 2013)

No particular order 
blue tongue lizard
frilled lizard
pygmey bearded dragon 
smooth knob tailed gecko
rough knob tailed geckos 
sand monitor 
broad banded sand swimmers
albino blue tungues
Velvet geckos
marbled geckos


----------



## Sean2403 (Mar 3, 2013)

Spencers monitor
Kimberley rock monitor 
Perentie
Shingle back skink
Frilled neck lizard
Lace monitor 
Thorny devil
Marbled Velvet gecko
N. Asper gecko
Think tailed gecko 

in no order


----------



## bk201 (Mar 3, 2013)

I like social lizards
egernias x10 is my list
#1 is the pygmys which i plan to get next year


----------

